# Schiff's Schumann



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

I've seen here some critical comments about his Bach recording. What do you think about his two Schumann albums? They seem to be fairly successful.

Geistervariationen http://goo.gl/n55Rt









In Concert http://goo.gl/2jOxg


----------

